# last question before puppy comes!



## Budah (Sep 15, 2014)

After reading through the forums for the last few weeks thought it was time to post.
Picking up my vizsla pup in just under two weeks, am too excited! The little man will be named Budah as a tribute to Budapest. 

I think i am as prepped as I can be, got plenty of supplies read 'before and after getting your puppy', 'the culture clash', and a few others. I am equipped with a lot of time and patience! 

But i am unsure what i should block half of his crate off with?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Cute name! You should see if rubbing his belly brings you good luck.  

What's the crate made out of? The metal ones usually come with dividers, but if you have a plastic one, I'd go with some kind of box. He might chew cardboard, but a milk crate, small laundry basket, or a rubbermaid type container could work. Get creative!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

What a cute name.
I bet more than half of us would have lovingly called our puppies Pest for the first couple of months.


----------



## Budah (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks guys, spent a lot of time on his name. Was very nearly called Hobbs!

It is metal, but i got it from someone in my town so it doesn't have the divider. We've just moved house so I've got plastic boxes floating around. Ive put two in his crate and as they have rounded edges I am hopeful he won't chew them.... (maybe to optimistic!)


----------



## samkins (Apr 15, 2013)

We used a Home Depot bucket as a divider and it worked great...


----------

